# Fresh pickup: 1989? Bianchi



## unregistered (Feb 11, 2019)

Seems like it’s hard for me to find these in my size and for me, it has to be Celeste. Got it for a decent price, it will need some cleanup and service, though. 

Got lucky with my Super Bowl pool at work this year so covered about 90% of the purchase price.

I gave it a rough eyeball measure before I bought it - roughly 55cm. Parts look all original and are a mix of Suntour, Modolo sp? and a Stronglight crank. Columbus tubing, again year is approximate.


----------



## PfishB (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice bike, the decals look like '89.  I have that year's Giro.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks! I much prefer the simpler, earlier Piaggio era Bianchi decals but again, I couldn’t be picky...


----------



## harpon (Feb 11, 2019)

I won the Super Bowl pool in 68 ? in junior high when the Jets and Joe Namath and the AFL shocked the Baltimore Colts.  But that was only $20 something dollars. I'd taken the lowest number and what they all thought would be a high scoring affair was a grudging struggle. Don't tell me, I've got 
nothing to do. Bianchis are cool- good find


.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 3, 2019)

Got this wrapped up today with some finishing touches thanks to the local shop. Should be a nice rider if/when spring comes...


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Its a real looker with the lugged frame and celeste paint.


----------



## bikepaulie (Apr 4, 2019)

Here’s my well-ridden 1987 57cm Specialissima Superleggera.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 4, 2019)

@bikepaulie Very nice! A higher-end model than mine, I see what appears to be Campy Record parts on there? 

Mine is the Campione d'Italia model, I peeled off the flaking top tube decals. This model got you Columbus tubing but not much else, I believe it was the lowest end model that was made in Italy yet but it works for me!


----------



## juvela (Apr 4, 2019)

------

Congratulations on winning the Super Bowl pool!  

Thanks very much for sharing this beauty.

You have certainly done a fine job with it.

In looking at the photos I first assumed _mozzi  _must be OFMEGA.

Then had to give myself a dope slap when remembered that OFMEGA ceased play ~1985.

So perhaps they are MICHE?

This manufacturer no longer offers any traditional appearing hub models -

https://www.miche.it/it/prodotti/strada/mozzi.html

Thanks again.

Hope things have thawed out a bit for you there so it can be better enjoyed...

-----


----------

